
Hal Finney received the first Bitcoin transaction. Here’s how he describes it - bootload
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2014/01/03/hal-finney-received-the-first-bitcoin-transaction-heres-how-he-describes-it/
======
kleer001
Needs a (2014) in the title. Early 2014.

